# What are you favorite unappreciated Pokémon?



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

There are some pokémon it seems nobody likes.

So....
What pokémon that isn't a very common pokémon for people to like do you like.

Personally, i like klefki because it's cute. It's actually not a bad pokémon and it holds your keys and that would be so useful.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 2, 2020)

Mienshao. My usersnamesake


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

Mienshao is awesome (30th favorite) but i thought it was a cat?
Now that i look at it again it's totally a ferret. lol. I should make mienshao my avatar. On second thought, butterfree mareep is a better avatar for me.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 2, 2020)

I like Minior. I had a team with 3 of them on showdown. I never hear about him, but he's really cute, and shaped like a star <3 :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

Minior is pretty amazing.


----------



## Novae (Apr 4, 2020)

Minior is pretty great

For pokemon I wish got more appreciation Cresselia and Lurantis come to mind


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I think Misdreavus and Mismagius aren't talked about a lot, either. I also like those two a lot, they have a witch theme to them (especially magius).


----------



## Negrek (Apr 7, 2020)

Nosepass, stunfisk, and sandygast are some of my favorites despite many people considering them "joke" pokémon. Although stunfisk is apparently quite popular in Japan? Delighted to see it showing up again in Galar, although I do prefer the original version.


----------



## haneko (Apr 7, 2020)

Leavanny gets forgotten a lot, even though its stats are surprisingly good (base attack 103, base speed 93)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 7, 2020)

Leavanny is really cool. I remember as a kid i used to love leavanny because it was technically the first pokémon i fully evolved. I also do really like Sandygast and Nosepass, but i've never really liked stunfisk. I also think Gigantamax Garbodor and kind of normal garbodor is just awesome.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 10, 2020)

Dunsparce! Best sand dragon slug snake thing. I was really hoping it would get an evo in Galar... oh well.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 10, 2020)

Dunsparce is great and now that i think about it. BERGMITE is adorable.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 10, 2020)

chinchou and corsola are extremely good and do not get enough recognition


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

I think some fighting types are also under appriciated (namely the machop and timburr lines.....*but i like those lines, they're so cool <3*).


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 20, 2020)

mewtini said:


>


EXCUSE ME!?
EXCUSE ME ARE YOU SAYING YOU THINK MIMIKYU IS UNAPPRECIATED IT'S LITERALLY ONE OF THE MOST POPULAR POKÉMON OUT THERE!?!?!?!
lol


----------



## haneko (Apr 21, 2020)

mewtini said:


>


This one is true, though!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i just say something about nosepass? Why is it that everyone hates nosepass and says "this was a dumb pokémon) it's no less dumb than *Geodude*, a literal rock with arms and a face?!? 

And it's cute, it's a little wobbly moai thingy. And probopass is cool but it's mustache thing is a little weird, but mostly cool.


Spoiler: Need Proof Nosepass is cute?



Check out this


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

i'm pretty sure that my mom has a klefki... but instead of keys, it's full of membership keychain card things (like library cards and stuff)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

New Regional Variant of klefki discovered!


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

lol. the mom variant


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

:3


Other underappreciated Pokemon I like include Druddigon, Carnivine, Kricketune (we have the DELELELE memes but have you seen people that actually like Kricketune itself?), Probopass of course, Sunkern and Sunflora, Electrode, Cloyster, and the Klink family. I guarantee there's a lot more, though... there's just so many good Pokemon! i.e. all of them

I saw Dunsparce mentioned, and you definitely can't forget them! I'm friends with several people who adore it, so I forget that in general people kind of forget about it. ^^ And Trubbish, and Garbodor! And Magnemite!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> And Trubbish, and Garbodor! And Magnemite!


I love trubbish it's so cute. And garbodor was never a pokémon i loved until it received a gigantamax form, which i love! And Magnemite is so cute. Darn i love magnemite. X3


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

I was soooo happy when I managed to catch a GMax Garbodor in a luxury ball. :D It's... a weird habit I have, I just need to have important/special Pokemon in luxury balls, haha!

Magnemite is super cute, and I love it when you befriend them in Mystery Dungeon too. Their happy expressions make me smile so much ^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> I just need to have important/special Pokemon in luxury balls, haha!


I did manage to catch a snom in a luxury ball, but i think this thread being "unappreciated pokémon" means that snom, who is pretty popular doesn't really count.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Frosmoth does get a little overshadowed by Snom, though. Poor thing xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

It's true. I almost cried when it came time for snombaby to evolve. It's just so cute... but now i have frosmoth!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I almost forgot! Popplio!


----------



## Blast (May 28, 2020)

Gulpin is one of my favourite Pokémon. Although its derpiness doesn't make it very popular, I still love it. Swalot might be even more obscure, since you can't normally encounter it in the wild. It's a shame not many people seem to care much about the two of them, because I think their designs are really cool and cute.

Some other Pokémon I think derserve more love are Xurkitree and Wynaut. They're both cute in their own way, even if Xurkitree is almost 4 meters tall c;


----------



## rari_teh (May 28, 2020)

If this were 2013 I’d say Sylveon, by Arceus did the poor thing get flak back then. From those that are still underappreciated, though, Pumpkaboo and Gourgeist are among my favourite pokémon. I also like Swirlix and Aromatisse, but not as much as spook pumpkin boi.


----------



## Stryke (May 28, 2020)

Probopass is and will always be the greatest of all time for me and I'll fight anyone who implies otherwise. Other than that, I also really love Cryogonal and the Clamperl family; they're really neat, design wise, and they don't get nearly as much love as they deserve :(


----------



## 0smax0 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mine has to be Miltank...she's definitely one of my favorite pokemon of all time. I also adore Litwick and it's entire evolution line.


----------



## AncientMuffin (Dec 2, 2020)

Ledian for sure. Why did they give you 35 base attack my poor ladybug? :(


----------



## haneko (Dec 12, 2020)

People sleep on Skrelp/Dragalge. It's a super-cool Pokemon, but GameFreak gave it a base 45 speed. :/


----------



## kimbachu (Dec 13, 2020)

I really like Claydol.

Because of the way the puzzles work in the Pokémon Ranger games, you’re basically restricted to using the few Pokémon available in area you’re currently in. I found that because of those games, I have a fondness for a number of Pokémon I otherwise would never have used, because the Ranger games forced me to use them.


----------



## AncientMuffin (Dec 20, 2020)

kimbachu said:


> I really like Claydol.
> 
> Because of the way the puzzles work in the Pokémon Ranger games, you’re basically restricted to using the few Pokémon available in area you’re currently in. I found that because of those games, I have a fondness for a number of Pokémon I otherwise would never have used, because the Ranger games forced me to use them.


I LOVE the Pokemon Ranger games. You're definitely right in that I ended up having to use so many Pokemon that I wouldn't have otherwise used. I've learned to appreciate a lot of different Pokemon because of the first one and Shadows of Almia. I should really play the other games as well.


----------



## kimbachu (Dec 22, 2020)

AncientMuffin said:


> I've learned to appreciate a lot of different Pokemon because of the first one and Shadows of Almia. I should really play the other games as well.


The third one, Guardian Signs, is my personal favourite. But I love all three. I gotta go back and replay them sometime.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 11, 2021)

Lilligant is a huge favourite of mine thaf i don't seem to hear about often from others


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Jan 11, 2021)

Staraptor. A great choice of  Pokémon in D/P.


----------

